# Non EU parent settling in Portugal-can child also settle?



## Sturgeon (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi there,

My friend is Brazilian and his mother has been married to a Portuguese citizen for a number of years. She has now received her ID card after applying recently.

The Portuguese citizen is my friend's stepdad, his mum is originally Brazilian.

Apparently their Portuguese lawyer has said the son can apply for naturalisation too, they need his birth certificate to start the process. The son is 22.

This all sounds a bit simple to me, can the son really apply for naturalisation/to settle in Portugal and hence obtain an EU passport just because his mother is now settled there?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mean Residence or Nationality/Citizinship? two different things for son

The mother could have obtained Nationality easily because of a number of factors marraige, length of stay etc but I don't believe that acquiring Nationality would automatically allow son who doesn't live in Portugal to do same, she could ask at the Conservatoria who handle process if she'd like to confirm lawyers statement


----------

